# Best saw builders for high performance pro work saw



## heromaker (Jan 4, 2013)

Howdy, could you please recommend the best saw builders? I have had mixed results moding my own saws.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

What are you looking for? What saw and how will it be used?


----------



## old-cat (Jan 4, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Howdy, could you please recommend the best saw builders? I have had mixed results moding my own saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



Lots of luck with _best_ That's a matter of opinion. Just look for someone near you who is QUALIFIED.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 4, 2013)

Porting saws? Sounds like some kind of fad. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 4, 2013)

mastermind, blsnelling, tlandrum, tree monkey, stumpy customs, tree slinger, and others that dont advertise. tell us the model you are interested in having ported- that may sway our recommendation.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Howdy, could you please recommend the best saw builders? I have had mixed results moding my own saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



Dolmar Husqvarna Stihl Jonsered Solo


Those are the best BUILDERS in no particular order. (of those still selling real saws)


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 4, 2013)

all the modders on here are good,, mastermind did my saws


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Dolmar Husqvarna Stihl Jonsered Solo
> 
> 
> Those are the best BUILDERS in no particular order. (of those still selling real saws)



Actually, Jonsered isn't building any chainsaws, and haven't in over two decades....


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

Been here awhile,

IF I were to plop down my hard earned green on a modification it would no doubt go to Treeslingr.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> mastermind, blsnelling, tlandrum, tree monkey, stumpy customs, tree slinger, and others that dont advertise. tell us the model you are interested in having ported- that may sway our recommendation.


Looks like you are listing those that are sponsors on this site, and post here about it - that actually has very little to do with how good they are.....


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Actually, Jonsered isn't building any chainsaws, and haven't in over two decades....



I do believe you could say the same about Solo?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like you are listing those that are sponsors on this site, and post here about it - that actually has very little to do with how good they are.....



niko,
i know there are others. but i thought we couldnt name them since thery are not sponsors, so i named who i could. I did note in my post that there are "others", but I dont want to break any rules and go to camp or take any chances. someone like you, that has been here a long time and is respected might be able to get away with it- I am a "no name" and can't.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like you are listing those that are sponsors on this site, and post here about it - that actually has very little to do with how good they are.....



Why not support whoever supports the site.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> I do believe you could say the same about Solo?



Not really sure about that, and Solo hardly is much of a factor these days anyway...:msp_smile:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Not really sure about that, and Solo hardly is much of a factor these days anyway...:msp_smile:



They make (sell) some damned fine saws though.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

ZeroJunk said:


> Why not support whoever supports the site.



Use your imagination, I'm not going to open a can of worms here.....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

Now Niko,

let's not get off on a tangent here.

Oh guess I started it eh?

My vote would still go to Treeslingr.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> niko,
> i know there are others. but i thought we couldnt name them since thery are not sponsors, so i named who i could. I did note in my post that there are "others", but I dont want to go to break any rules and go to camp or take any chances. someone like you, that has been hear a long time and is respected might be able to get away with it- I am a "no name" and can't.



You did fine. You listed the guys on here that are sponsors, didn't make any judgement one way or the other, and left it at that.

Everybody has their favorite builder but every builder on here is well known and their saws have been run, and talked about, enough that they're trusted. I wouldn't hesitate to send a saw to anybody you mentioned.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Use your imagination, I'm not going to open a can of worms here.....:msp_sneaky:



Thankyou for that.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> niko,
> i know there are others. but i thought we couldnt name them since thery are not sponsors, so i named who i could. I did note in my post that there are "others", but I dont want to go to break any rules and go to camp or take any chances. someone like you, that has been hear a long time and is respected might be able to get away with it- I am a "no name" and can't.



The original question was about *the best* - so I think the best solution would be to not mention anyone at all, as;

1) there is no way to really know for sure,

2) mentioning some is more or less impossible to do, without also forgetting some,

3) the best ones may not be sponsors, and can't be mentioned.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The original question was about *the best* - so I think the best solution would be to not mention anyone at all, as;
> 
> 1) there is no certain way to really know for sure,
> 
> ...



Touche!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 4, 2013)

Id be willing to bet that any builder on this site that is a sponser is damn good enough for my saws. I choose Mastermind because hes a really good guy and is a friend to me. Oh and it dont hurt he only lives 1 1/2 hours from me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flyinlow (Jan 4, 2013)

*Stumpy's customs*

I just had my new MS 261 stumpbroke and I sent him 3 saws; 024 super, Ms 361, and a Ms 460. I think that makes me a satisfied customer. He gets my vote.


----------



## ckelp (Jan 4, 2013)

how about we have a build off just send the saws to me and i'll take care of the rest:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Id be willing to bet that any builder on this site that is a sponser is damn good enough for my saws. I choose Mastermind because hes a really good guy and is a friend to me. Oh and it dont hurt he only lives 1 1/2 hours from me:hmm3grin2orange:



exact reason I choose him. why I have stuck with him is because he shares his work and knowledge, he contributes to the site and doesnt talk to me or others like we're idiots, and his work is consistant. I cant name who is the best, in truth I could only recommend who I have had dealings with and use. And who I will continue to use.


----------



## mtrees (Jan 4, 2013)

i have saws from Mastermind, Blsnelling, and Tlandrum. I am very happy with all of them.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

mtrees said:


> i have saws from Mastermind, Blsnelling, and Tlandrum. I am very happy with all of them.



Spread the wealth


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> niko,
> i know there are others. but *i thought we couldnt name them since thery are not sponsors*, so i named who i could. I did note in my post that there are "others", but I dont want to break any rules and go to camp or take any chances. someone like you, that has been here a long time and is respected might be able to get away with it- I am a "no name" and can't.



You forgot at least one that *is* a sponsor; ECsaws.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You forgot at least one that *is* a sponsor; ECsaws.


I think he did just fine with the names that he spoke of.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You forgot at least one



.....and for the highest performance of all......DCHotsaws!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

This guy builds the best saws

Lego Chainsaw - YouTube


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Dolmar Husqvarna Stihl Jonsered Solo
> 
> 
> Those are the best BUILDERS in no particular order. (of those still selling real saws)



Sorry to tell you, but the echo mafia will be to see you. :0


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .....and for the highest performance of all......DCHotsaws!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> Sorry to tell you, but the echo mafia will be to see you. :0



Echo doesn't count anyway...


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Actually, Jonsered isn't building any chainsaws, and haven't in over two decades....



What does the sign say, in front of the building, where the HuskaReds are built? I always wondered.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .....and for the highest performance of all......DCHotsaws!.......Hahahahahahaha!



You make my day a little brighter, Sunshine.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> What does the sign say, in front of the building, where the HuskaReds are built? I always wondered.



Husqvarna.


----------



## gtsawyer (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .....and for the highest performance of all......DCHotsaws!.......Hahahahahahaha!



I still haven't figured out if that's exuberant laughter, or evil cackling.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Husqvarna.



Pics?


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 4, 2013)

gtsawyer said:


> I still haven't figured out if that's exuberant laughter, or evil cackling.



I think, BOTH!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 4, 2013)

gtsawyer said:


> I still haven't figured out if that's exuberant laughter, or evil cackling.



Alittle of both I believe.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2013)

gtsawyer said:


> I still haven't figured out if that's exuberant laughter, or evil cackling.



its munchkin giggles:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

I can tell you WHO NOT to use. Only in PM's. :msp_rolleyes:

No they are not listed in this thread. But just in case you should steer clear of those that thieve parts off your saw. :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 4, 2013)

All the Unusual Suspects here are pretty good.

But I like them Chicken Coop, Stump Built saws an awful lot... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> its munchkin giggles:msp_biggrin:


 Hey Terry I have a guy that comes to my work offen that you did a 346xp for a couple months back. He talks very highly of that saw and you.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> Pics?



View attachment 271419


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> View attachment 271419


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .....and for the highest performance of all......DCHotsaws!.......Hahahahahahaha!



Yeah, maybe. But, you have to start with 5x as many CCs to get the job done. Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You forgot at least one that *is* a sponsor; ECsaws.



OK I guess I was mistaken in my last post when I said not listed in the thread. I guess Niko listed them now.

PM me on who to NOT USE if you dont like saw parts come up missing off your saw and replaced with others. . :msp_wink:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Yeah, maybe. But, you have to start with 5x as many CCs to get the job done. Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA,


At least he Builds something.

NOT just a parts screwer oner!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA,
> 
> 
> At least he Builds something.
> ...



I'm not quite sure how you'd use a screwdriver to port a cylinder. Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 4, 2013)

In before lock!

Page 9, tops haha.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

sunfish said:


> All the Unusual Suspects here are pretty good.
> 
> But I like them Chicken Coop, Stump Built saws an awful lot... :msp_biggrin:



+1 and stuff...

In before lock!!!


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

AHHH made it before the lock, out of breath now:msp_w00t:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Dolmar Husqvarna Stihl Jonsered Solo
> 
> 
> Those are the best BUILDERS in no particular order. (of those still selling real saws)



So Efco doesnt make real saws?? Last timed I grabbed one it felt real, unless in was one of those reality saws that dont exist until viewed (quantum theroy, and theroy of relitavity):msp_biggrin: and of course Quantum superposition


----------



## expy (Jan 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> niko,
> i know there are others. but i thought we couldnt name them since thery are not sponsors, so i named who i could. I did note in my post that there are "others", but I dont want to break any rules and go to camp or take any chances. someone like you, that has been here a long time and is respected might be able to get away with it-* I am a "no name"* and can't.



Go to a mirror right now!:jester:

[video=youtube;-DIETlxquzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DIETlxquzY[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 4, 2013)

is there gonna be any steak or pizza in this thread ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> is there gonna be any steak or pizza in this thread ?



Maybe not...
But I got some of this... oop:

You may need some when the monkeys show up...
:msp_wink:


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 4, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Howdy, could you please recommend the best saw builders? I have had mixed results moding my own saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



So what kind of saw are you looking to have modified?


----------



## old-cat (Jan 4, 2013)

He probably gave up after all the BS here.


----------



## Cbird14 (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not quite sure how you'd use a screwdriver to port a cylinder. Hahahahahahahaha!!!



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
just had to add a few more haha's :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

old-cat said:


> He probably gave up after all the BS here.



Maybe he just found that his question was "loaded", based on the answers. Part of the problem is of course the sponsor/non sponsor issue - but who really would be qualified and willing to post a real answer anyway. Personally I know a little about who obviously is not the best (and why) - but I am not going to post that in the open! Also, the answer may vary with which saw model is in question....


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You forgot at least one that *is* a sponsor; ECsaws.



Don't forget lil' 'ole me...

|
|
|
|
V


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Don't forget lil' 'ole me...
> 
> |
> |
> ...



Oooops, hadn't notised you are a sponsor! :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Oooops, hadn't notised you are a sponsor! :msp_wink:



That's it...
Poop for you too Nikko!!!
oop:

That there's a steamy pile...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 4, 2013)

One thing forsure I would want the combustion chanber cut and a flat top pistion. No more turned pistions for my work saws!


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> One thing forsure I would want the combustion chanber cut and a flat top pistion. No more turned pistions for my work saws!



I totally agree, its hard to get another piston if need be when the piston has seen the wrath of a lathe.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 4, 2013)

How many guys think this thread is gonna stay civil? :msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2013)

theres not 2 squirts of piss difference in the performance a pop up and a flat top piston for most saws. some saws require a flat top to get the desired port timing and some work just fine with a pop up piston. if you do a pop up piston you dont have to do nearly as much grinding to get the transfer and exhaust ports back to where you want it. every builder on this site has done pop up pistons and all the sudden now everyone thinks that cut combustion chambers are the way to go. i bet i can build 2 saws and let anyone run them both and you wont be able to tell me which one has a pop up and which has the flat top.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 4, 2013)

funky sawman said:


> I totally agree, its hard to get another piston if need be when the piston has seen the wrath of a lathe.



I like the torque or pull of a saw with the cut chamber method.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Till you smoke both saws 1 with pop up and 1 with flat top. The owner can throw a stock piston in the one with cut squish and flat top and be back at it same day in little time. 

That is the reason I got away from pop ups too. I dont own a lathe and never ever want to depend on someone outside again. 

Not everyone can just go home and cut a pop up piston on a lathe and throw the saw back together in a hour. 

I'm down to 1 saw with pop up and when she is gone all flat tops from there on.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> How many guys think this thread is gonna stay civil? :msp_w00t:



It has done so far, barely? 

Actually, I am more interested in what is going on with Jonsered distribution in the US, than in this! :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jan 4, 2013)

This is how I cut em


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Till you smoke both saws 1 with pop up and 1 with flat top. The owner can throw a stock piston in the one with cut squish and flat top and be back at it same day in little time.
> 
> That is the reason I got away from pop ups too. I dont own a lathe and never ever want to depend on someone outside again.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I've owned a dozen saws with pop-ups and never had a problem replacing the pop-up piston with a flat-top piston. 

Like Terry said- I own both saws with cut combustion chambers and pop-up pistons; running them side-by-side a person could never tell which is which.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

Going fishing Mitch???
:msp_biggrin:

Here...
You'll need some poop...
oop:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

Of all the saws I have worked on in the past with popups, a factory piston will hit the head at TDC, so the piston MUST be cut to work


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess it depends on who and how they cut the head and piston.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Interesting. I've owned a dozen saws with pop-ups and never had a problem replacing the pop-up piston with a flat-top piston.



JJ you know as well as I do that the ported saw will work with stock piston, but it wont be like it was set up to be with the pop up, psi, etc. Just saying. :msp_wink:

I like both and can not tell any difference like you say. I just choose to get away from the pop ups for my reason listed above.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> theres not 2 squirts of piss difference in the performance a pop up and a flat top piston for most saws. some saws require a flat top to get the desired port timing and some work just fine with a pop up piston. if you do a pop up piston you dont have to do nearly as much grinding to get the transfer and exhaust ports back to where you want it. every builder on this site has done pop up pistons and all the sudden now everyone thinks that cut combustion chambers are the way to go. i bet i can build 2 saws and let anyone run them both and you wont be able to tell me which one has a pop up and which has the flat top.



I had two xpw's, two 2171's and two 2153's. One with a turned pistion and one with a cut chamber. I could tell the difference in the increased torque of the cut method. The turned pistion saws are quicker to spool up.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

HERE WE GO!!!!! look up my old post "pop up pistons UNPRACTICAL":msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> I had two xpw's, two 2171's and two 2153's. One with a turned pistion and one with a cut chamber. I could tell the difference in the increased torque of the cut method. The turned pistion saws are quicker to spool up.



Hmmm...
Who's to say the saw with the pop-up doesn't also have a cut squish band...
And who's to say the saw with a cut band and flat top piston didn't also have the crown trimmed...
:msp_scared:


----------



## gtsawyer (Jan 4, 2013)

I only care about finding out if UNPRACTICAL is really a word.


Ahhh. Just found it. Right next to unthawed.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

Pssssshhhhh....

For that matter, who's to say half of my saws even have the piston they were meant to have in em'!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

gtsawyer said:


> I only care about finding out if is really a word.
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Just found it. Right next to unthawed.



UNPRACTICAL doesn't sound right to me, regardless if it is "listed" by now....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Pssssshhhhh....
> 
> For that matter, who's to say half of my saws even have the piston they were meant to have in em'!!!



That's just queer...


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Pssssshhhhh....
> 
> For that matter, who's to say half of my saws even have the piston they were meant to have in em'!!!



Well if a guy has got alot of saws, works in the woods sawing full time, a saw with a different or cut piston is fine cause you will always have a backup saw. I always post from my perspective: everyones a pro and need their saw to put food on the table LOL


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> opcorn:



Wish I had one now.

Turned pistion limbing saws are a blast to run tho!


----------



## lwn9186 (Jan 4, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Howdy, could you please recommend the best saw builders? I have had mixed results moding my own saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



All depends.......Does it have an OEM or Aftermarket P/C? HAHAHAH............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2013)

ive never had a proerly tuned and maintained saw go down and need a piston replaced. the saws that have went down on me or my customers has been catostrophic failure and a new piston would not get them back in the wood. most anyone that is going to put the money into a ported saw ,is going to maintain that saw and know if something is different and needs attention. if i have a customer with a saw down i can do a piston and have it in his hands in just a few days. if your making a living with a saw and dont have a back up saw,then your not prepared very well to do your job.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> *Wish I had one now.*
> 
> Turned pistion limbing saws are a blast to run tho!



A beer? I have plenty, but they are hard to send over the internet....:msp_wink:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive never had a proerly tuned and maintained saw go down and need a piston replaced. the saws that have went down on me or my customers has been catostrophic failure and a new piston would not get them back in the wood. most anyone that is going to put the money into a ported saw ,is going to maintain that saw and know if something is different and needs attention. if i have a customer with a saw down i can do a piston and have it in his hands in just a few days. if your making a living with a saw and dont have a back up saw,then your not prepared very well to do your job.



Not prepaired very well to do your job ehh? Easy for you to say mr Rollen in the dough in part of the usa that actually has work. Work is tough to get here, and when you do get work it doesnt pay as well as it should.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

OK now weres that beeer Sawtroll


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

funky sawman said:


> Well if a guy has got alot of saws, works in the woods sawing full time, a saw with a different or cut piston is fine cause you will always have a backup saw. I always post from my perspective: everyones a pro and need their saw to put food on the table LOL



I assume those that depend on their saws have backups, if not, :msp_scared:.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 4, 2013)

I should stay out of this thread but here goes anyway, for all you guys claiming the cut squish band is building torque please understand this. The cut squish band (and pop-up piston) builds COMPRESSION which is the driving factor in building torque. 

In my mind it really does not matter how you get 200 psi (or what psi you want) as long as the compression and port timing is there it will make torque.

One of these days I'm gonna learn when to sit in the corner and be quiet............


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2013)

you must have where i live confused with somewhere else.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> That's just queer...



You will always be Beaker to me...
:msp_wink:


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> In before lock!
> 
> Page 9, tops haha.



Well according to his calculations we have two more pages to do yet, so that means 4 more beers


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

funky sawman said:


> Well according to his calculations we have two more pages to do yet, so that means 4 more beers



Two pages are 200 posts to me, that will take a lot more than just 4 beers...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> you must have where i live confused with somewhere else.



What do you mean? I heard that new Meth industry was rockin' down there Terry!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2013)

around here its pills,these bastards around here will steal anything that isnt bolted down and trade it for a pill. but leave a shovel or a rake ,hammer, you know anything that requires effort to use and they wont touch it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I should stay out of this thread but here goes anyway, for all you guys claiming the cut squish band is building torque please understand this. The cut squish band (and pop-up piston) builds COMPRESSION which is the driving factor in building torque.
> 
> In my mind it really does not matter how you get 200 psi (or what psi you want) as long as the compression and port timing is there it will make torque.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna learn when to sit in the corner and be quiet............



I'm not convinced that 200 psi is better than 160-170 at all, it may be more about "bragging rights".


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

As said earlier.

There are very few saw builders..

Most here are just saw modifiers.

Does the truth hurt that much?

Some guys here have too high of an opinion of themselves.

But after 6 plus years of reading some of the drivel they spew, and the self promoting profiteering I just want to puke!


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> As said earlier.
> 
> There are very few saw builders..
> 
> ...



Well I gots a biig bucket if you need to borrow it, please clean it up after yer done:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> theres not 2 squirts of piss difference in the performance a pop up and a flat top piston for most saws. some saws require a flat top to get the desired port timing and some work just fine with a pop up piston. if you do a pop up piston you dont have to do nearly as much grinding to get the transfer and exhaust ports back to where you want it. every builder on this site has done pop up pistons and all the sudden now everyone thinks that cut combustion chambers are the way to go. i bet i can build 2 saws and let anyone run them both and you wont be able to tell me which one has a pop up and which has the flat top.


Terry, I agree entirely. I cut the squish band on a 660 this week, but, that was to get the port timing I wanted, just as you mentioned.



sachsmo said:


> As said earlier.
> 
> There are very few saw builders..
> 
> ...


Don't be such a jealous hater. You're welcome to join the fun:hmm3grin2orange:

Is it page 9 yet?:jester:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> around here its pills,these bastards around here will steal anything that isnt bolted down and trade it for a pill. but leave a shovel or a rake ,hammer, you know anything that requires effort to use and they wont touch it.



Same here Terry. It's all about the pills and "getsin' a check". Makes me want to puke my guts out.


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Same here Terry. It's all about the pills and "getsin' a check". Makes me want to puke my guts out.



You need a bucket TOO, Im gonna run out of buckets before page 9 gets here:bang:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Same here Terry. It's all about the pills and "*getsin' a check*". Makes me want to puke my guts out.



And an Obama phone, lol.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> As said earlier.
> 
> There are very few saw builders..
> 
> ...





.........Ouch!


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2013)

sorry dennis you only modified that saw.:bang:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Terry, I agree entirely. I cut the squish band on a 660 this week, but, that was to get the port timing I wanted, just as you mentioned.
> 
> 
> Don't be such a jealous hater. You're welcome to join the fun:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



Not a hater boy,

just call it like I see it.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> sorry dennis you only modified that saw.:bang:



Sorry......built the pipe!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .........Ouch!



I was excited for a second there DC...
Till I noticed the floppy caps...
Now I need a bucket...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Not a hater boy,
> 
> just call it like I see it.



Better put your reading glasses on, Old Man


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sorry......built the pipe!



Where'd you order the head from?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I was excited for a second there DC...
> Till I noticed the floppy caps...
> Now I need a bucket...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



We can build new caps!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

In by 9.



Cut4fun said:


> Just gave the apple pie a good shaking before pic. Peach wasnt done yet. X2 alky.



Oh my this stuff is like biting into a real homemade apple pie even with double alky.


----------



## expy (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you guys just copying and pasting from thread to thread?


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Better put your reading glasses on, Old Man



You know,

there was a time young folks could learn from their elders.

Guess now you y'all can't learn, 'cause you know everything.


Move forth young man, but remember;


Age and debauchery Trumps youth and enthusiasm every time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> We can build new caps!



Thank you... I feel that would make it much better...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## moody (Jan 4, 2013)

I've seen some real hot saws, I'm not sure why we don't all just run straight gas. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> In by 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my this stuff is like biting into a real homemade apple pie even with double alky.



I do loves me some apple pie


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Where'd you order the head from?



Thought about buying one from (the Ginkster), where you bought yours.........but knew I could build one better and cheaper!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> You know,
> 
> there was a time young folks could learn from their elders.
> 
> ...



I haven't been called young it a while, but I'll take it Thanks!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Thought about buying one from (the Ginkster), where you bought yours.........but knew I could build one better and cheaper!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



The cheaper part I'm sure is true. Mine is purdy nice Gink's a great guy, and he more than did me right on the price.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't been called young it a while, but I'll take it Thanks!



Not a problem son.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Not a problem son.



Wish I felt young:bang:


----------



## mweba (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .........Ouch!



"You didn't build that"


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 4, 2013)

Pretty hot topic ehh? 28 member viewing this thread right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 4, 2013)

It Had to be UPS..........


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Wish I felt young:bang:



"You are what you eat"


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> "You are what you eat"



What about steak and pie


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .........Ouch!



That illustrates why I "forgot" you earlier in this thread - as I don't think builds like that was what the OP was thinking about.....


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Jan 4, 2013)

opcorn:
this beats anything on direct tv right now!


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> That illustrates why I "forgot" you earlier in this thread - as I don't think builds like that was what the OP was thinking about.....



He did ask about saw builders eh?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> He did ask about saw builders eh?



Yes, but that expression is so widely misused that it more or less lost its original meaning....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

Not to mention "high performance"


----------



## Simonizer (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread is like dropping a menstruating woman into a shark-tank. I will watch from the grandstands with Cahoon and some cool brewskies.lol. Happy New Years fellas.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> UNPRACTICAL doesn't sound right to me, regardless if it is "listed" by now....:msp_rolleyes:



Forgot to say, impractical sounds like the right word to me, but I'm no expert....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Replace Tuesdays gone with page 9 is gone. 

[video=youtube;ysP_X_CmE_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 4, 2013)

10 pages ,have we found out who the best builder is yet ?


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Replace Tuesdays gone with page 9 is gone.
> 
> [video=youtube;ysP_X_CmE_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s[/video]


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


>




Saving the unknown innocent one by one by getting the word out. 


[video=youtube;CD-E-LDc384]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/video]


----------



## expy (Jan 4, 2013)

Just go with whoever has the coolest decal. Now let the real debate begin.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> 10 pages ,have we found out who the best builder is yet ?



yeah, it's ME. 

I don't work cheap though. $510 per port job. I only do top handles, and I only use a router and a toilet brush to do the work. My waiting list goes into 2017 so don't ask me to do any work, ok? Keep it hush hush.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 4, 2013)

expy said:


> Just go with whoever has the coolest decal. Now let the real debate begin.



Stumpy has the best sticker


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

Stickers are for girl's saws. Ask SlowP:jester:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jan 4, 2013)

I bedazzle all my port jobs for customers


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 4, 2013)

i vote for the barbie saw that was posted a while back


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Saving the unknown innocent one by one by getting the word out.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;CD-E-LDc384]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/video]



THANK YOU!

That could be the best five minutes I ever spent on Arboristsite.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Stumpy has the best sticker



I wouldn't go by that for sure! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Simonizer (Jan 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i vote for the barbie saw that was posted a while back


Did you see the new "Divorce Barbie" that came out for Christmas? She comes with all Ken's Sh*t.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Simonizer said:


> This thread is like dropping a menstruating woman into a shark-tank. I will watch from the grandstands with Cahoon and some cool brewskies.lol. Happy New Years fellas.



There is one major issue with that, the "suspects" are site sponsors, so we basically can't "bite" at them too much without annoying the mods and admins - or mention alternatives that we think are better....


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There is one major issue with that, the "suspects" are site sponsors, so we basically can't "bite" at them too much without annoying the mods and admins....



What is that Niko?

I dinnit hear no names?

Some peoples panties are sure gettin' in a bunch eh?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Wish I felt young:bang:





Just wait 15 more years and you will find out that you DO feel young right now!!!!!
The day is coming when you'll WISH you could feel as good again, as you do now!


Mike


----------



## logging22 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just subbing in. Dont want to miss anything.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## logging22 (Jan 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> opcorn:



Who modded the saw in your sig? Looks lightweight and stuff.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 4, 2013)

logging22 said:


> Who modded the saw in your sig? Looks lightweight and stuff.


 Hey it was my first attempt at modding.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm only on page 4. You guys got a lot to talk about to get to page 9.:yoyo:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I'm only on page 4. You guys got a lot to talk about to get to page 9.:yoyo:



Nope. Lot's of talk, but nothin's been said, lol.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Just wait 15 more years and you will find out that you DO feel young right now!!!!!
> The day is coming when you'll WISH you could feel as good again, as you do now!
> 
> 
> Mike



I got to stay late just 1 time at the poulan gtg to listen to your guitar Mike and hit a few jugs. Hope that made sense. 

[video=youtube;2IumNz3-8FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IumNz3-8FU[/video]


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Hey it was my first attempt at modding.



Better tune her down looks to be runnin a wee bit rich.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 4, 2013)

These threads bare a striking resemblance to this race...

[video=youtube;TSqkdcT25ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSqkdcT25ss[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> What is that Niko?
> 
> I dinnit hear no names?
> 
> Some peoples panties are sure gettin' in a bunch eh?



It is no coincidence that there were no names, and I surely didn't mean to say that all sponsors are "no good". All of them has had their fine moments, but in some cases I suspect it is more about a "lucky strike" than with knowledge about what they are doing.

A prime exemple is the one that gets particularly good result with one specific saw model, and at the same time complains that he can't do what he wants to do with it (limitations in the basic design).What he doesn't understand is that those limitations keep him from overporting the saws, like he usually does...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Over look me I'm just here 

[video=youtube;GDA708XlFIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo[/video]


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It is no coincidence that there were no names, and I surely didn't mean to say that all sponsors are "no good". All of them has had their fine moments, but in some cases I suspect it is more about a "lucky strike" than with knowledge about what they are doing.
> 
> A prime exemple is the one that gets particularly good result with one specific saw model, and at the same time complains that he can't do what he wants to do with it (limitations in the basic design)......



C'mon Troll.

Most saws that get shown off the most, are pretty much Hot Rods stock.

A good tune and a good chain is all a man needs anyhow?


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 4, 2013)

Simon (simonizer) did a fantastic job on my MS460, but Mastermind will be doing my next work. Lots of good builders on here, I don't want a dang cookie cutter, I want a strong azz work saw that will take hours of hard use in the woods, one day I'll try one of Terry Landrum's as well. I'm just not in the high rpm, cookie cutters running against a watch, but strong saws that will increase production at no or little cost to reliabilty.


----------



## roberte (Jan 4, 2013)

Man , this thread has turned into one ugly stump


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Jan 4, 2013)

roberte said:


> Man , this thread has turned into one ugly stump



like a bunch of kindygardners.:msp_smile:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> C'mon Troll.
> 
> Most saws that get shown off the most, are pretty much Hot Rods stock.
> 
> A good tune and a good chain is all a man needs anyhow?



Usually a good muffler mod and a base gasket reduction to get the squish @ about .018 -.020 and raise the compression a smidge with a sharp chain and carb tune (as you previously stated) will make very noticible gains,,,



indiansprings said:


> Simon (simonizer) did a fantastic job on my MS460, but Mastermind will be doing my next work. Lots of good builders on here, I don't want a dang cookie cutter, I want a strong azz work saw that will take hours of hard use in the woods, one day I'll try one of Terry Landrum's as well. I'm just not in the high rpm, cookie cutters running against a watch, but strong saws that will increase production at no or little cost to reliabilty.



Hows that Simonized 460 holding up???


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> C'mon Troll.
> 
> Most saws that get shown off the most, are pretty much Hot Rods stock.
> 
> A good tune and a good chain is all a man needs anyhow?



As I indicated earlier, a large part of many gains likely come from the muffler mods and carb mods. Some of the porting work shown on here likely is (at least partly) counter-productive, even though the saw gained power after all was done. Of course it is impossible to prove what works and not, when several changes are made more or less at the same time.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

12 pages and the word has spread like a wild fire. WTG folks.


----------



## russhd1997 (Jan 4, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

I just Love bench racin' with y'all!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2013)

oke: :deadhorse: :angrysoapbox: :sword: :welcome:


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

Gologit said:


> oke: :deadhorse: :angrysoapbox: :sword: :welcome:



What better way to spend a Friday night?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Gologit said:


> oke: :deadhorse: :angrysoapbox: :sword: :welcome:





sachsmo said:


> What better way to spend a Friday night?



LOL your 3hrs behind gologit. Now catch up if you can.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> LOL your 3hrs behind gologit. Now catch up if you can.



He ain't gonna catch up!

I gots me some "special recipe" pie..............................


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> As I indicated earlier, a large part of many gains likely come from the muffler mods and carb mods. Some of the porting work shown on here likely is (at least partly) counter-productive, even though the saw gained power after all was done. Of course it is impossible to prove what works and not, when several changes are made more or less at the same time.



I've seen alot in the last couple years... And yes, you can mod yer ass off and not get the results you hoped for... Then I've seen 400 dollar mod jobs that were fine, but not worth 400 bucks... Then I've seen some real progress in some builders... What was a winner 2 years ago will not pass muster now... 

Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> He ain't gonna catch up!
> 
> I gots me some "special recipe" pie..............................



I'm making toast or I am toast.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I'm making toast or I am toast.



So who is the  best "saw builder"?


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 4, 2013)

The 460 built by Simon has been phenominal, we have run the hell out of it, the boys use it daily, it is running at 15,600 and still has loads of torque, throttle repsonse is amazing, we love it. We have it set up with a 24" bar and 8 pin right now and it gets its, with a 32" we drop back to a 7 pin, it is a very impressive saw. It is a fuel pig, but man has it paid for itself with increased production in 20" plus wood. 
I would love to try a ported 461 but am going to hold out for a 241CM then see what they offer in a 70cc fuel injected saw.













W


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well... this thread has made it a few pages further than I figured. I do blame the OT posts, friendly posts, and non hostile posts- which I did not account for.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> So who is the  best "saw builder"?



To many new guys that I havent ran their saws. I'm out of that stuff . No clue beside reading and their build offs. 

You want to talk 3120 Hotsaws or Bike saws? I would tell you who I would go to.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> So who is the  best "saw builder"?





The guy who can make a minimac outcut a 020!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Well... this thread has made it a few pages further than I figured. I do blame the OT posts, friendly posts, and non hostile posts- which I did not account for.



Ba-humbug Jeff you over look us wise old men.


----------



## OntheLevel (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor heromaker thinks we're all nuts for sure now.. 

He doesn't know who to belive and his head is probably spinning. :crazy1:

He's probably gonna have CAD tomorrow morning.

Hey rush pass the popcorn.

Adam


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> The 460 built by Simon has been phenominal, we have run the hell out of it, the boys use it daily, it is running at 15,600 and still has loads of torque, throttle repsonse is amazing, we love it. We have it set up with a 24" bar and 8 pin right now and it gets its, with a 32" we drop back to a 7 pin, it is a very impressive saw. It is a fuel pig, but man has it paid for itself with increased production in 20" plus wood.
> I would love to try a ported 461 but am going to hold out for a 241CM then see what they offer in a 70cc fuel injected saw.
> 
> 
> ...




Bring it on up and see if it can keep up with this 372 I got in the shop...
You know ya wanna...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Ba-humbug Jeff you over look us wise old men.



lol


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 4, 2013)

Who builds the best high performance suspenders?????


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Ba-humbug Jeff you over look us wise old men.





procarbine2k1 said:


> lol





[video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it on up and see if it can keep up with this 372 I got in the shop...
> You know ya wanna...
> :msp_sneaky:



i've heard that one particular sponsor "owns" the 372xp? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it on up and see if it can keep up with this 372 I got in the shop...
> You know ya wanna...
> :msp_sneaky:



I'll play... let's go with 28's in hard wood.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it on up and see if it can keep up with this 372 I got in the shop...
> You know ya wanna...
> :msp_sneaky:





Hold that thought!!!

I'll be right there..........let me dig out my old junky 372.


Mike


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kGdaxiJHoMU]http://youtu.be/kGdaxiJHoMU[/video]


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 4, 2013)

Wasn't dh1984 a site sponsor and builder??.......and stuff..


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 4, 2013)

Most of all power loss happens during shipping.........


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Hold that thought!!!
> 
> I'll be right there..........let me dig out my old junky 372.
> 
> ...



I like that saw (just give me a sec to tune to my liking) and give me a Helsel square filed chain and it's on. 





[video=youtube;iJZYG5qwHHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJZYG5qwHHI[/video]


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 4, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> So who is the  best "saw builder"?



That is a good question! I think
Randy,Terry,Scott are all at the
top of the game!! I think with them 
3 it would all boil down to the chain
and the wood.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 4, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Who builds the best high performance suspenders?????



I miss that guy. 

Don't miss the butt crack though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Hold that thought!!!
> 
> I'll be right there..........let me dig out my old junky 372.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha!!!! I've run that one!!!!
It's a dandy!!!!
Bring it on up Mike, I'd love to run it again... Mr. Carr has a dandy too!!!
I figure they'll all outrun a tired ole 460...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

1 qt down, need a qt for football tomorrow. 






[video=youtube;kHLXnyY537c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHLXnyY537c[/video]


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 4, 2013)

HELSEL said:


> That is a good question! I think
> Randy,Terry,Scott are all at the
> top of the game!! I think with them
> 3 it would all boil down to the chain
> and the wood.




Careful- I mentioned them three among others on the first page and the thread went to hell.:hmm3grin2orange: should give us another 10 pages tonight though. :msp_thumbsup:opcorn:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Careful- I mentioned them three among others on the first page and the thread went to hell.:hmm3grin2orange: should give us another 10 pages tonight though. :msp_thumbsup:opcorn:



The rest is what gets the WORD out. 




[video=youtube;lsmXLGKdkW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsmXLGKdkW4[/video]


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Wake up you ole farts it's only 10:39pm. Let there be rock.  Thank goodness for spell check 

[video=youtube;xWCQ8CAKNtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWCQ8CAKNtY[/video]


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Wake up you ole farts it's only 10:39pm. Let there be rock.  Thank goodness for spell check
> 
> [video=youtube;xWCQ8CAKNtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWCQ8CAKNtY[/video]





JJ.....did you have a double helping of Apple Pie tonight? I Love Apple Pie!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> JJ.....did you have a double helping of Apple Pie tonight? I Love Apple Pie!



I am trying so hard to save 1 qt for football tomorrow. :msp_mellow:


[video=youtube;D0p1CXpLQVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0p1CXpLQVY[/video]


----------



## tgerloff92 (Jan 4, 2013)

R


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

tgerloff92 said:


> r



u


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 4, 2013)

HELSEL said:


> That is a good question! I think
> Randy,Terry,Scott are all at the
> top of the game!! I think with them
> 3 it would all boil down to the chain
> and the wood.



You missed at least one ... Maybe more...
Just sayin...


----------



## naturelover (Jan 4, 2013)

here


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> 1 qt down, need a qt for football tomorrow.



Don't they sell quarts on saturday in Ohio? If so, I don't see what the issue is dipping into the second quart.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jan 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> As I indicated earlier, a large part of many gains likely come from the muffler mods and carb mods. Some of the porting work shown on here likely is (at least partly) counter-productive, even though the saw gained power after all was done. Of course it is *impossible* to prove what works and not, when several changes are made more or less at the same time.



unpossible

HTH:jester:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 4, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> Don't they sell quarts on saturday in Ohio? If so, I don't see what the issue is dipping into the second quart.



No problem if store bought in state store. Dont taste near as good as this homemade stuff.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> No problem if store bought in state store. Dont taste near as good as this homemade stuff.


Ok got it ...makes sense to me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I am trying so hard to save 1 qt for football tomorrow. :msp_mellow:
> 
> Speaking of football i heard a good joke about the Lions today. What do the Detroit Lions and Billy Graham have in common??
> 
> ...


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow my brain hurts after all this... i think the main question is what saw what use. then search for builds of that saw from the builders and pick each one and read it...pretty darn simple to me. i will say though don't just go for the most compression, go for the saw thats been dynamically balanced with porting and timing and all that stuff. the balanced saws have much more torque, you may sacrifice a few hundred RPM up top but u gain a whole 1000 rpm thats usable torque underneath. good luck with your pick!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> unpossible
> 
> HTH:jester:



No.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You forgot at least one that *is* a sponsor; ECsaws.



I'll second that one!!

On a 346XP anyhow. Grunts about the same as a buddys unmodded MS361, now that Eric tweaked it.

No starting wierdness or carb goofiness either.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im not reading this all over again, so did the OP ever check back in or make another post after the opening statements? Do we know what saw he was interested in having work done to? Or was he just otstir:'n.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 5, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Im not reading this all over again, so did the OP ever check back in or make another post after the opening statements? Do we know what saw he was interested in having work done to? Or was he just otstir:'n.



Never even checked back in once...
Pointless thread...
That's why it's been such a hoot...


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2013)

well as long as we're just hoot'n....................................

I ain't recommending the builder I like to use cause that makes the "Wait" to get it back that much longer. :bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> well as long as we're just hoot'n....................................
> 
> I ain't recommending the builder I like to use cause that makes the "Wait" to get it back that much longer. :bang::hmm3grin2orange:



There are some former AS sponsors that really should have been mentioned in this thread, but I guess doing that would send you (or me) to "camp" for sure...


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There are some former AS sponsors that really should have been mentioned in this thread, but I guess doing that would send you (or me) to "camp" for sure...



You mean like Dean Hylton?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There are some former AS sponsors that really should have been mentioned in this thread, but I guess doing that would send you (or me) to "camp" for sure...



I know...... You know...... Anybody that has been here a while knows. But we can't- so we won't. Definately some talented guys floating around.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> You mean like Dean Hylton?



No, I can't even imagine who you may be suggesting with that odd "name".


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I know...... You know...... Anybody that has been here a while knows. But we can't- so we won't. Definately some talented guys floating around.



The downside of that is that talent isn't always good enough - at some point *knowledge* also enters the picture...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No, I can't even imagine who you may be suggesting with that odd "name".


Dean's Hotsaws


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 5, 2013)

dont you mean dean got your money and run hotsaws


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> dont you mean dean got your money and run hotsaws



I think you may be right that may be him .


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 5, 2013)

i built a ms460 and a 562xp for a guy that got taken for a few thousand dollars by dean.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i built a ms460 and a 562xp for a guy that got taken for a few thousand dollars by dean.



I don't doubt that. I have a buddy that went in with dean to have AIP manufacture pistons and my buddy ended up with over 1000 50mm stihl pistons. They were 038 super pistons, but Dean said they will work in 044's too . Anyone want to buy 038 super pistons?


----------



## mikeboyer (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Morning,
And I should re-introduce myself as well (long story of Non-work related injury). Sooo, I'm mike.

This topic has caught my interest since I am probably looking for a "new" Expert. Just to provide some perspective, I've got 4 ground saws that are still in service and running quite well--perhaps I should do a COMP. check anyway...In the beginning, late 80's onward, we had Homelites-(seriously) and a mish/mosh of Stihl products with the 038 Magnums (a forgotten legend) plus a pair of 066's that have the "elastomer" gizzy in the pull start handle. The 066's rarely got used because you could risk injury just from pulling the handle anyway other than "Just Right".

But I digress, My first "Boss only" saw was a lowly Echo CS-5000,(that Still runs great), and it is over 15(20?) years old--I happened to be visiting relatives and they needed a tree "rendered safe", so a quick trip to Home Depot and Hence, my 1st Echo.

As we ended up with a second crew, we realized that putting nice tools in the hands of the "Enemy", particularly unsupervised, would be a HUGE waste. So, the Enemy gets an 020, a couple 026's and an 038-(still 90's, mind you).

After years of running Stihl saws, I decided to make my Personal work saws "100% Personal". I was SO Anal that I would cable lock my saws if I was up a tree or just down the street to prevent unauthorized use! 

This was mid-late 90's and I bought one of first 394xp's to appear anywhere near NJ (West Chester PA) Next was a 371xp that says 1998 on the chassis tag. My newest, and Modded (By A Legend) Saw is a 385xp ('01). The Gentleman that gave it a "Woods-port job did excellent work, and the last I had read he was out of the business ~2005 (for health reasons, sadly), so I'm not promoting, just commenting on how well a modified saw can hold up if built right first and then maintained well afterwards. I suspect there are plenty of Folks here who know the Fine Gentleman I speak of, Ken Dunn. 

In the 90's and years prior, Ken Dunn was a legendary builder, and rightfully so.

And as luck would have it, It wasn't long after I got my 385 that I met the owner of another company--by chance, that had just gotten a 385 also and after we spoke for awhile, we had a "Non-Scientific" comparison between the 2. (Here would be the Real Proof) The first "Race" was my "Horse" by 3 lengths. Then we swapped bar and chains between us and that slowed me to 2 cuts for his 1, (instead of the 3 to 1) with my bar/chain combo. The other guy agreed that my "Woods-saw" was Wicked fast, but predicted it would probably "Blow-up" within a few months, since his own Stihls were lucky to go a year before replacement(!)
Then We had the standard discussion regarding the "Enemy" and how we both agreed that Stihl saws could take more stupidity and abuse than Huskys without being turned to junk quite as quickly.
I certainly expect that there are builders today that can mod a work saw as well as Ken did, and perhaps--when they no longer make parts for old Huskys, I'll be sending some saws his way(!)

Besides standard proper maintenance, I attribute the extraordinary longevity of my saws to a few other factors; 1, NEVER a Forced warm-up, 2, Tuned with a Tach, in the cut, and kept to the safe side mixture-wise and *Flame-point* the use of Silkolene Pro-2....And Most Importantly of all---NEVER LET ANYONE ELSE USE YOUR SAW!!!!!!!! ("sorry dude, liability")

BTW, we had figured out the need to MuffMod all our new saws once "Phase !" stickers showed up, But Ken Ported the 385 and an 020 that both run strong to this day!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> Dean's Hotsaws



Hopefully not, actually had forgot about him....


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Hopefully not, actually had forgot about him....



Don't worry ...not a bad one to forget .


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> Don't worry ...not a bad one to forget .


Klickithatsachet or something like that, wasn't it? 


Memory comes back fast, once triggered!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Klickithatsachet or something like that, wasn't it?


Ya good memory...that was it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

bcorradi said:


> Ya good memory...that was it.



I never read much bad about him when he was here though, but there was some health issue... 

....could of course have been the same one as in a couple of other cases - I have no idea what the truth is!


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 5, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> As said earlier.
> 
> There are very few saw builders..
> 
> ...



I don't think that there are any saw builders left in the US. At one time the US had many but now most are imported from Germany , Sweden, Japan, China, Italy.
There are no saw builders on this site that I am aware of.

Later
Dan


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There are some former AS sponsors that really should have been mentioned in this thread, but I guess doing that would send you (or me) to "camp" for sure...



Yes, my 346 oe done in Pa. by a former AS sponsor is still running great.


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 5, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Yes, my 346 oe done in Pa. by a former AS sponsor is still running great.



I think I cut some wood with that saw one time.

Later
Dan


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 5, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I think I cut some wood with that saw one time.
> 
> Later
> Dan



I got a 346xpG 45cc you did up, that is right on the skirts of the fastest 50cc 346's out there and pulling 3/8 with authority at that. 

I got another 346 45cc top you had done in on trade and put it on a OE. A tree guy south of me was up testing some saws and had to have that one even with the 346 carb still abd pulling 3/8 like a mad dog. So I only have the one with 357 carb left. 

I liked that 346 NE xpG I had at the spring gtg you did. Felt like a mini 372 pulling the 3/8. 


Good Morning all. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't used my xpg very much this year yet. Now that its getting colder I may use it again. I have been using a 5000 plus that I picked up on CL for 30.00. It runs well and will walk all over my xpg but I don't like the width or feel of the thing. I will find a nice Husky 50 one of these days and use my top end that runs an 039 carb. I tried the 026 carb like you did on one but I still wouldn't feed it.

Later
Dan


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> Yes, my 346 oe done in Pa. by a former AS sponsor is still running great.



I believe I know who that is! :biggrin:



dozerdan said:


> I think I cut some wood with that saw one time.
> 
> Later
> Dan



I'm sure you did! :cool2:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 5, 2013)

quart #2 going down as smooth as #1 did last night. Going to ease the pain of football playoffs today. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 5, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> around here its pills,these bastards around here will steal anything that isnt bolted down and trade it for a pill. But leave a shovel or a rake ,hammer, you know anything that requires effort to use and they wont touch it.



spot on!!!


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 5, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> .........Ouch!



That thing needs a air shroud, an air filter and a new job site


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I haven't used my xpg very much this year yet. Now that its getting colder I may use it again. I have been using a 5000 plus that I picked up on CL for 30.00. It runs well and will walk all over my xpg but I don't like the width or feel of the thing. I will find a nice Husky 50 one of these days and use my top end that runs an 039 carb. I tried the 026 carb like you did on one but I still wouldn't feed it.
> 
> Later
> Dan



026 carbs hardly are larger than the originals, as I remember it. Both are smaller than a 346xp carb.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

mikeboyer said:


> ....
> I certainly expect that there are builders today that can mod a work saw as well as Ken did, ....



I'm not really sure that there are..... opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 5, 2013)

i am very certain that there are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you will find that if your not costantly looking for an edge,better way and trying new things that your porting will go the the path of the dinosour. theres way to many builders still out there doing the same ol same ol that they have for umteen years. while yes it still works there have been leaps and bounds of improvement made by other builders.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> 026 carbs hardly are larger than the originals, as I remember it. Both are smaller than a 346xp carb.



Niko he is talking about the tiny oem 5000 500 490 carb, using the 026 to replace the 5000. I found out using the 272 carb was best.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> What better way to spend a Friday night?



I had great fun, and even got somewhat drunk in the process! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Niko he is talking about the tiny oem 5000 500 490 carb, using the 026 to replace the 5000. I found out using the 272 carb was best.



The P5000 carb I looked up is 12.7mm. Some 026 carbs are 13.49, and some are 12.7. 346xp carbs are 15.0mm.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The P5000 carb I looked up is 12.7mm. Some 026 carbs are 13.49, and some are 12.7. 346xp carbs are 15.0mm.



and? 

he is replacing the 5000 not a 346 carb. You have to make everything work you know. Pay attention to the CHOKE set up. :msp_wink:

Heck Niko I have drink a qt of shine and thinking straighter then you are. :jester: 272 HS


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 5, 2013)

*that is a loaded question lol*

How would one determine this? By who said what or he said this and that, you/I paid for the title LOL. ROFL! A sticker poll is the only way to go here. I'm a poet but, only part time 

"Everybody has their favorite builder but every builder on here is well known and their saws have been run, and talked about, enough that they're trusted. I wouldn't hesitate to send a saw to anybody you mentioned."

So the rep is where it's at hu.

How do I buy some rep? lol

".....and for the highest performance of all......DCHotsaws!.......Hahahahahahaha!"

Who builds race saws here on the east coast or in the NE US?

Flat tops are the way to go IMHO for easy of a rebuild and replacement pistons. In most engines the flat or dish will have more grunt. It all boils down to a faster more even flame front. High compression with dished pistons makes the most overall power. But why? A small but important note here is they are much less prone to detonation. This is really where the power gains come from.


"One of these days I'm gonna learn when to sit in the corner and be quiet............ "
Be quiet, back to your corner now! No soup for you, two weeks...

"These threads bare a striking resemblance to this race..."
Wiggs chimes in with a winner!!! rof

"Of course it is impossible to prove what works and not, when several changes are made more or less at the same time."
That, I don't believe that. Let me into GM's or Ford or Dart's R&D department, give me a young educated kid with a keen knowledge of how to run a double flow bench, I'll find out what works and what don't, just sayin'






Bench Racers = PRICELESS


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to page 18 

I'll just proclaim myself to be the best. See now that was easy. You didn't need 18 pages for that.

To the OP now you know to.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> and?
> 
> he is replacing the 5000 not a 346 carb. You have to make everything work you know. Pay attention to the CHOKE set up. :msp_wink:
> 
> Heck Niko I have drink a qt of shine and thinking straighter then you are. :jester: 272 HS



:msp_biggrin: I just mentioned the 346xp carb to put the venturi size of the others in perspective, I wasn't suggesting that he could use it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> Welcome to page 18
> 
> I'll just proclaim myself to be the best. See now that was easy. You didn't need 18 pages for that.
> 
> To the OP now you know to.


I'm just over halvway on page #3. You can choose how many posts you have on each page, 20, 40 or 100 I believe...

Edit, page 18 doesn't add up with any bof that though?


----------



## Officer's Match (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, since we're twice as far in as page 9, I guess I'll sub in...


----------



## solo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd say the best saw builder is probably bussy porting saws and doesn't have time to spend hours on AS.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 5, 2013)

solo said:


> I'd say the best saw builder is probably bussy porting saws and doesn't have time to spend hours on AS.



. I think you are right Nate!! I haven't 
seen Mr. on here in long time.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 5, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Who builds the best high performance suspenders?????



Dangit boy,,, Dont U know Crack kills!!!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 5, 2013)

HELSEL said:


> . I think you are right Nate!! I haven't
> seen Mr. on here in long time.



What were we talking about lap dogs the other day. They cant post on others sites or even speak to other people or they will be cut off of race chains, saws and help. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Oh if you still dont know who I am talking about just PM to find out who the thief is too. 


I'd walk away so quick from a Narcissistic personality disorder person so quick it would make your head swim. :msp_thumbup:

Symptoms of this disorder include[1]:

Reacting to criticism with anger, shame, or humiliation
Taking advantage of others to reach their own goals
Exaggerating their own importance, achievements, and talents
Imagining unrealistic fantasies of success, beauty, power, intelligence, or romance
Requiring constant attention and positive reinforcement from others
Becoming jealous easily
Lacking empathy and disregarding the feelings of others
Being obsessed with oneself
Pursuing mainly selfish goals
Trouble keeping healthy relationships
Becoming easily hurt and rejected
Setting goals that are unrealistic
Wanting "the best" of everything
Appearing unemotional

In addition to these symptoms, the person may also display dominance, arrogance, show superiority, and seek power.[6] The symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder can be similar to the traits of individuals with strong self-esteem and confidence; differentiation occurs when the underlying psychological structures of these traits are considered pathological. Narcissists have such an elevated sense of self-worth that they value themselves as inherently better than others. Yet, they have a fragile self-esteem and cannot handle criticism, and will often try to compensate for this inner fragility by belittling or disparaging others in an attempt to validate their own self-worth. It is this sadistic tendency that is characteristic of narcissism as opposed to other psychological conditions affecting level of self-worth.[7]


----------



## solo (Jan 5, 2013)

HELSEL said:


> . I think you are right Nate!! I haven't
> seen Mr. on here in long time.



Not what I was talking about. You don't think that ther's guys out there porting saws in the world who aren't caught up in all this internet BS.


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 5, 2013)

solo said:


> Not what I was talking about. You don't think that ther's guys out there porting saws in the world who aren't caught up in all this internet BS.



Somewhere there probably is someone who
is building saws. That are fast. I see where
you are coming from.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 5, 2013)

*saws to be modded*



bryanr2 said:


> mastermind, blsnelling, tlandrum, tree monkey, stumpy customs, tree slinger, and others that dont advertise. tell us the model you are interested in having ported- that may sway our recommendation.



088, 066, 372xpw


----------



## mweba (Jan 5, 2013)

heromaker said:


> 088, 066, 372xpw



088 Randy. 066 Brad. XPDUBYA Terry


Glad that's settled jeesh



Really don't have an opinion either way. Just adding to the train wreck.


----------



## mweba (Jan 5, 2013)

When you get a motor scooter, send it to Full Moon, 044 Treeslinger, Echo pm for my addy.

Sorry I left some out.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> 088 Randy. 066 Brad. XPDUBYA Terry
> 
> 
> Glad that's settled jeesh



That is exactly who I would reccommend for each of those but I just logged in and was responding to several pms. For sure TLandrum on the 372!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 5, 2013)

Treemonkey sure makes those 066s run good too. Terry for the xpw. Randy would do a good job on the 088 I'm sure. Randy and Terry are driving distance for me so those are who I would pick.


----------



## mweba (Jan 6, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Treemonkey sure makes those 066s run good too. Terry for the xpw. Randy would do a good job on the 088 I'm sure. Randy and Terry are driving distance for me so those are who I would pick.



TM's 066 064 is one of the strongest I've run.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2013)

By far I'm the best of the best... sorry, not for hire though.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 6, 2013)

TM to my knowledge does a pretty good job on all stihl saws. 

You guys in TN have a few good builders including terry, randy, and ricky.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 6, 2013)

First, this thread has been far more civilized than I thought it was going to be from the outset. In my line of work, the competitors would have gotten nasty and personal by page 2, so "good on ya mates!"

Now for the unavoidable stoopid noob question. Why no dynometers? Seems like it would be invaluable for figuring out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 6, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> First, this thread has been far more civilized than I thought it was going to be from the outset. In my line of work, the competitors would have gotten nasty and personal by page 2, so "good on ya mates!"
> 
> Now for the unavoidable stoopid noob question. Why no dynometers? Seems like it would be invaluable for figuring out what works and what doesn't.



I don't think you could build an accurate dyno that small. Certainly not a water brake anyway.
You might have a shot with a mag brake running a rotating stator.


----------



## expy (Jan 6, 2013)

Surely this guy is a member here.

[video=youtube;1SlpLPpo8zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SlpLPpo8zg[/video]


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 6, 2013)

brian is a member here but got tired of all the stupid pissing matches. hes doing other things now but id say still builds a few saws.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't mess with dyno's but that looks like a real nice small one. How do I get in touch with him?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 7, 2013)

bump for 20 pages 

Put the saw in some wood, it will tell you all you need to know. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## cpr (Jan 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> brain is a member here but got tired of all the stupid pissing matches. hes doing other things now but id say still builds a few saws.



Brain -- :msp_biggrin:. He is that. Heck of a smart guy. Shame he moved on, but I don't blame him. His talents were worth more than port jobs.


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i am very certain that there are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you will find that if your not costantly looking for an edge,better way and trying new things that your porting will go the the path of the dinosour. theres way to many builders still out there doing the same ol same ol that they have for umteen years. while yes it still works there have been leaps and bounds of improvement made by other builders.



you really think that ANYTHING being done in a standard chainsaw hasnt beed done already.....as with life, what is old is new again. There is much more a tendancy these days, due to the internet, to get caught up in the hype.

how many saw buildes check the POP on the stock saw sent them before modding them??

Id say there are also a few Canucks that could build a saw, and likey europe also....just because they arent flavour of the month on AS doesnt mean squat.

and yes there are a few good guys here, and as has been showen only sponser guys can be named.

What Id prefer more than a ported saw would be a week in the woods with the likes of DC, Treeslinger or JacobJ....


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 7, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> Don't forget lil' 'ole me...
> 
> |
> |
> ...



Wow John. How long has that been in your signature. I really like the saws of yours that I ran and could tell that you do excellent work. I knew you did this kind of work but I didn't know that you were in business. Running your stuff inspired me to get my 440 ported. I'm a little late reading this thread.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> Brian is a member here but got tired of all the stupid pissing matches. hes doing other things now but id say still builds a few saws.



Hopefully yes, haven't seen him post in more than a year though....


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Id definitly take a punt on Tzed250.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 7, 2013)

*Endoresement from the younger crowd*

Since we're postin' videos, the lead guitarist from Route 66 runs a ported saw from EC and he's very happy. 

Yes, he does play with his teeth at the 3:59 mark. Don't try this with your ported saw!

[video=youtube_share;6kW4NqALtQA]http://youtu.be/6kW4NqALtQA[/video]

Edit: Yes, that is Rusty Milner, long time lead guitarist for Marshall Tucker Band, playing bass in the background.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 7, 2013)

Joat is that your son I have met at GTG's in the past years. If so Dang he has grown tall and plays a heck of a guitar . Could listen to that all day in the shop. 

Thanks for sharing the video. :cool2::msp_thumbup:

Found you from 2010 but not your son.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 7, 2013)

Joat is a lot more respectable looking than I had previously imagined...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Joat is a lot more respectable looking than I had previously imagined...


Not what i imagined he would look like either.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 7, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Joat is that your son I have met at GTG's in the past years. If so Dang he has grown tall and plays a heck of a guitar . Could listen to that all day in the shop.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the video. :cool2::msp_thumbup:



Yes, that's Duncan. Duncan chose to play with Bill's kids rather than run saws that day.

Here's a link to some other videos of Duncan. Sorry for the quality as they were done on my iPhone by the world's worst camera operator (me). If you look at the Proud Mary video, you'll see who occupies the majority of Duncan's time and attention.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCau0iPdqGWXnG8YRGxzHJOg?annotation_id=channel%3A71f75cfc-5507-260f-84a9-15174c3924&feature=iv&src_vid=OQMsWheIxos[/video]


----------



## joatmon (Jan 7, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Joat is a lot more respectable looking than I had previously imagined...





stihl sawing said:


> Not what i imagined he would look like either.



You fellas need to find another hobby for the winter season! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2013)

joatmon said:


> You fellas need to find another hobby for the winter season! :msp_rolleyes:


:hmm3grin2orange: You sayin that pic is not you? I thought he said it was.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 7, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: You sayin that pic is not you? I thought he said it was.



I though we agreed to not talk like this on a public forum honey.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2013)

joatmon said:


> I though we agreed to not talk like this on a public forum honey.


Yes dear, I apologize.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 7, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Yes dear, I apologize.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Accepted. Now hand me back that keyboard and get me another beer!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 7, 2013)

joatmon said:


> ........the lead guitarist from Route 66 runs a ported saw from EC



Looks like a Fender to me!.........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## joatmon (Jan 7, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Looks like a Fender to me!.........Hahahahahahaha!



Actually, built by Leo Fender's last company, G&L, in Fullerton. ahahah! (hahaha backwards)


----------



## saw dog (Jan 7, 2013)

heromaker said:


> howdy, could you please recommend the best saw builders? I have had mixed results moding my own saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



( stihl )


----------



## expy (Jan 7, 2013)

(husqvarna) now there is balance in the force.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jan 7, 2013)

All the porting here in the PNW for production or race apps is where I send my saws....and that's Phil's his saws win races and move timber for decades


Cascade Saw


----------



## roberte (Jan 7, 2013)

20 pages of drivel. Really?


----------



## J_Arena (Jan 7, 2013)

:biggrinbounce2:drivel - Wiktionary :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 7, 2013)

indiansprings said:


> Simon (simonizer) did a fantastic job on my MS460, but Mastermind will be doing my next work. Lots of good builders on here, I don't want a dang cookie cutter, I want a strong azz work saw that will take hours of hard use in the woods, one day I'll try one of Terry Landrum's as well. I'm just not in the high rpm, cookie cutters running against a watch, but strong saws that will increase production at no or little cost to reliabilty.



Finally some one said something worth reading,well done.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Finally some one said something worth reading,well done.



It is some time since that post was made though, so _*finally*_ may not be the right word....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2013)

roberte said:


> 20 pages of drivel. Really?



We have just started on page 4, seen from here....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 7, 2013)

I am fairly new to this site and the world of ported saws, but I will give my opinions just the same. I have a ms460 that Ecsaws ported, a makita with 7900 top end ported by Stumpy, and several saws done by Tree monkey including my 346xp, ms440, 064, 026 and soon to be picked up 056mag super. I cut fire wood for heating my home and shop and I also enjoy going to GTG's and having some friendly competitions with the nice folks I have met here on AS. I cant say anything about the other folks that port saws but the three people that have built me saws have done a nice job. I live fairly close to Tree monkey and he is truley a stand up guy, I enjoy hanging out and chatting with him and he can build a very strong saw. I can also say I have had some very entertaining chats with Stumpy, a real good down to earth guy who also builds a mean saw. I dont know how anyone could come up with a way to pick the "best", Im just glad we have options. Heck I would like to have a saw from each of the builders on this site. As far as the op's original question, I would think any of my ported saws would be excellent hp pro work saws. I must say I do love my 064.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 7, 2013)

im havin a bad gut feeling the op is not gonna find the best builder ................


----------



## Majorpayne (Jan 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> im havin a bad gut feeling the op is not gonna find the best builder ................



Mastermind told me when he worked on my saw "this ain't rocket science". I think a lot of people think it is.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 7, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am fairly new to this site and the world of ported saws, but I will give my opinions just the same. I have a ms460 that Ecsaws ported, a makita with 7900 top end ported by Stumpy, and several saws done by Tree monkey including my 346xp, ms440, 064, 026 and soon to be picked up 056mag super. I cut fire wood for heating my home and shop and I also enjoy going to GTG's and having some friendly competitions with the nice folks I have met here on AS. I cant say anything about the other folks that port saws but the three people that have built me saws have done a nice job. I live fairly close to Tree monkey and he is truley a stand up guy, I enjoy hanging out and chatting with him and he can build a very strong saw. I can also say I have had some very entertaining chats with Stumpy, a real good down to earth guy who also builds a mean saw. I dont know how anyone could come up with a way to pick the "best", Im just glad we have options. Heck I would like to have a saw from each of the builders on this site. As far as the op's original question, I would think any of my ported saws would be excellent hp pro work saws. I must say I do love my 064.



064's are where its at!
On a side not, I've never ran any of Stumpys saws, but what I've seen on AS- he does some VERY clean port work. Nice looking machining too. I have talked to others who have observed the same.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 7, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Mastermind told me when he worked on my saw "this ain't rocket science". I think a lot of people think it is.



i have randy do mine because i like his stickers


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 7, 2013)

its rocket surgery,,duh.


----------



## GBD (Jan 7, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am fairly new to this site and the world of ported saws, but I will give my opinions just the same. I have a ms460 that Ecsaws ported, a makita with 7900 top end ported by Stumpy, and several saws done by Tree monkey including my 346xp, ms440, 064, 026 and soon to be picked up 056mag super. I cut fire wood for heating my home and shop and I also enjoy going to GTG's and having some friendly competitions with the nice folks I have met here on AS. I cant say anything about the other folks that port saws but the three people that have built me saws have done a nice job. I live fairly close to Tree monkey and he is truley a stand up guy, I enjoy hanging out and chatting with him and he can build a very strong saw. I can also say I have had some very entertaining chats with Stumpy, a real good down to earth guy who also builds a mean saw. I dont know how anyone could come up with a way to pick the "best", Im just glad we have options. Heck I would like to have a saw from each of the builders on this site. As far as the op's original question, I would think any of my ported saws would be excellent hp pro work saws. I must say I do love my 064.



Ok, but there is no such thing as an 056mag super :msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 7, 2013)

GBD said:


> Ok, but there is no such thing as an 056mag super :msp_biggrin:



Sorry my mistake then, it IS a super and now after Tree monkey ported it I am going to call it a magnum. HAHAHA.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 7, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> 064's are where its at!
> On a side not, I've never ran any of Stumpys saws, but what I've seen on AS- he does some VERY clean port work. Nice looking machining too. I have talked to others who have observed the same.



The makita (known as Stumpkita) that Stumpy built for me is sweet, ranks up high as one of my favorite saws to run.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> im havin a bad gut feeling the op is not gonna find the best builder ................



Did I really forget to answer the OP's question:cool2::jester:


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i have randy do mine because i like his stickers



Stickers. What stickers I didn't think he had any stickers at lease I guess he had one and you got the last one


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> Stickers. What stickers I didn't think he had any stickers at lease I guess he had one and you got the last one




It's hit n' miss with the :monkey:. Some of mine came home with em some didn't, so he gave me a few extras once.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 7, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> Stickers. What stickers I didn't think he had any stickers at lease I guess he had one and you got the last one



It helps if you put a rhubarb pie in the box when you ship him your saw


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 8, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> It helps if you put a rhubarb pie in the box when you ship him your saw



I didn't ship him the saw he got the saw for me did his magic and ship it to me,if I shipped it he would has gotten a empty pan I like rhubarb pie


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> It's hit n' miss with the :monkey:. Some of mine came home with em some didn't, so he gave me a few extras once.



Sexy...







And angry...


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> It helps if you put a rhubarb pie in the box when you ship him your saw



Mmmmmmmmm Pie. 

I gotta send Danny a sticker or two.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 8, 2013)

loves me some stickers.

where do you get them made?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 8, 2013)

enuff said View attachment 272121


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2013)

Stickers are for sizzy woodsporters!!!!!.......Paint is for "Speed"......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 8, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Stickers are for sizzy woodsporters!!!!!.......Paint is for "Speed"......Hahahahahahaha!



Nice wheels!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Stickers are for sizzy woodsporters!!!!!.......Paint is for "Speed"......Hahahahahahaha!



Sup Big D???????

I was telling Jon I wish we were closer. I'd like to come around and pick you old ass brain.


----------



## Simonizer (Jan 8, 2013)

Fire8 said:


> Stickers. What stickers I didn't think he had any stickers at lease I guess he had one and you got the last one


Stickers? "We don't need no STINKING stickers!!!" lol


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sup Big D???????
> 
> I was telling Jon I wish we were closer. I'd like to come around and pick you old ass brain.




Me too Randy!......but......We could still build a few chains and drive those GTG'ers crazy with stock saws.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Me too Randy!......but......We could still build a few chains and drive those GTG'ers crazy with stock saws.......Hahahahahahaha!



Is that my chain you're working on???!!!
SWEET!!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Is that my chain you're working on???!!!
> SWEET!!!!
> :big_smile:



It can be!.....$$$$$$$$:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Ductape (Jan 8, 2013)

Say I wanted to have a saw built so I can put it on a shelf and stare at it.................. THEN who is the best ??


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

Ductape said:


> Say I wanted to have a saw built so I can put it on a shelf and stare at it.................. THEN who is the best ??



Jonsered! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

Simonizer said:


> Stickers? "We don't need no STINKING stickers!!!" lol



You can always put on some extra Magnum or XP stickers....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> It can be!.....$$$$$$$$:msp_biggrin:



One of these days Dennis... I'll throw the stupid square files away, and just order a damn chain...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 8, 2013)

Simonizer said:


> Stickers? "We don't need no STINKING stickers!!!" lol



no stickers just some stealthy colors on the jugs :msp_wink:


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 8, 2013)

No stickers but I do have the saw I do love me some View attachment 272144


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 8, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> no stickers just some stealthy colors on the jugs :msp_wink:



I remember that (had forgot all about that). I ran one of his ported 385xp with black cylinders. Good running saw Simon. 

Also seen some other little add ons he did that I have only seen on his saws. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 8, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I remember that (had forgot all about that). I ran one of his ported 385xp with black cylinders. Good running saw Simon.
> 
> Also seen some other little add ons he did that I have only seen on his saws. :msp_biggrin:



Blings em up does he K??????


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 8, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I remember that (had forgot all about that). I ran one of his ported 385xp with black cylinders. Good running saw Simon.
> 
> Also seen some other little add ons he did that I have only seen on his saws. :msp_biggrin:



Here's some bling only J. Johnson could appreciate...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 8, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I remember that (had forgot all about that). I ran one of his ported 385xp with black cylinders. Good running saw Simon.
> 
> Also seen some other little add ons he did that I have only seen on his saws. :msp_biggrin:



this stealth bomber is on my 460 ,damm good running saw View attachment 272177


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 8, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> this stealth bomber is on my 460 ,damm good running saw View attachment 272177



Is that like the old saying _*"Once you go black you never go back"*_ :jester:


_JMO_


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> *Here's some bling only J. Johnson could appreciate*...






NOT TRUE!!!

I can appreciate a Dolly 9010 as much as anyone Davy Crockett hat or not.


Mike


----------



## heromaker (Jan 10, 2013)

*Thank you all*

Very entertaining, I think I have a game plan. The only thing I want to know is how much for the HAT?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 10, 2013)

heromaker said:


> Very entertaining, I think I have a game plan. The only thing I want to know is how much for the HAT?



Can't remember.. That dumb thing has been rolling around my shop for years...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Can't remember.. That dub thing has been rolling around my shop for years...



Hook some fishing line to the front of it.... You could have ALOT of fun.


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 12, 2013)

I could use that hat next weekend in eagle river Wisconsin at the Amsoil snowmobile world championship.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> this stealth bomber is on my 460 ,damm good running saw View attachment 272177



I fail to see the point with such a flanged exhaust port - is it a saw cylinder, or is it a sculpture?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 12, 2013)

Toad22t said:


> I could use that hat next weekend in eagle river Wisconsin at the Amsoil snowmobile world championship.



That should be a Great Time!......always wanted to go to that race.

Owned one of these.....1980 Sno-pro Arctic Cat


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 12, 2013)

Had one of these too. 1977 SRX 440 Yamaha......a very fast sled!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see the point with such a flanged exhaust port - is it a saw cylinder, or is it a sculpture?



I don't see what you're saying on that one Niko my friend. It's not much if any larger than stock.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't see what you're saying on that one Niko my friend. It's not much if any larger than stock.



It isn't the worst one I have seen, but it still looks like it is more than needed. Pictures may mislead a bit though.

Anyway, large flanges on the intakes to the transfers are much worse, specially when combined with no porting _inside_ the transfers. _That_ just reduces case compression, without any gains at all.

Also it is a rather common misunderstanding that porting times are "what counts". To some degree they are, but it really is about time/area, not just the times themselves.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to see the point with such a flanged exhaust port - is it a saw cylinder, or is it a sculpture?



The picture was to show the paint, i didnt want to show what was done inside ,i didnt want to show someone elses work without their approval,it may not have a huge exh flange ,but what was done inside works good in a worksaw,makes smooth power and pulls a long bar nice


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> The picture was to show the paint, i didnt want to show what was done inside ,i didnt want to show someone elses work without their approval,it may not have a huge exh flange ,but what was done inside works good in a worksaw,makes smooth power and pulls a long bar nice


I am not that worried if the "flange" thinking isn't carried on inside the cylinder - but it surely doesn't help anything, as far as I know.


----------



## Toad22t (Jan 13, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> That should be a Great Time!......always wanted to go to that race.
> 
> Owned one of these.....1980 Sno-pro Arctic Cat



This weekend is the vintage weekend and of course warm up there, compared to normal. Next weekend is the wc and it's the 50 year anniversary! Usually walking back to or motel from the track the bank says around -30 without wind chill. But we bring enough antifreeze with us so we don't freeze to death.lol good times up there.
Antifreeze = homemade apple pie, blackberry brandy, peppermint schnapps, cherry Dr and so on.


----------

